# NS 2.0 PDF (Speed optimal algorithms for over 100 Sarah Advanced cases)



## ottozing (Jul 28, 2015)

So, I know there hasn't been a whole lot posted here in terms of skewb resources that the really fast people use (Me, Jonatan, Michal, Jhon, etc), but I think this should change that.

NS 2.0 is an improvement over the original NS PDF, made by Jhon in collaboration with Rohan, a cuber experienced with ksolve who knows what a good skewb alg looks like. This time around, I joined forces with them to help improve upon the original NS PDF. The main differences between the original NS PDF and 2.0 are:

50+ new improved algorithms
Over 100 speed optimized cases
Multiple algorithms for some cases (Me and Jhon have very different turning styles so hopefully for ever case, there's at least one alg that can work with however you turn!)

You can expect some finger trick videos here and there from me and Jhon (We already have a few posted on our channels), but probably not for every single case. We have already started talking a bit about what we have planned for NS 3.0, but that's not going to even get started for a longass time. Until then, enjoy!

EDIT: I forgot to link the PDF -_-

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B040UViKV9ljVTZFakQwMFhlWUU/view


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 28, 2015)

Awesome.


----------



## Roldash (Jul 28, 2015)

*Videos for NS 2.0*

We've thoroughly revised and replaced most algs so as to provide you with a perfect mix of optimal and fingertricky algs at once. So, you probably won't find any difficulty in executing most algs. As Jay said, there will be some videos on a few cases which we feel need some guidance. But if you do find difficulty in any alg, please let us know by filling this up: http://goo.gl/forms/RKaevM63tY and we'll see what we can do


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow this is quite a step up from the previous one!


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 28, 2015)

I know what I'm committing to next.


----------



## KevinG (Jul 28, 2015)

I didn't like most of the previous algs at all...
But these are awesome...


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 28, 2015)

Already learned a couple, but I'm gonna want execution videos  

Do the top skewbers know all these ? It's a lot more than the 20 or so I know for pyra


----------



## cashis (Jul 28, 2015)

Spanish?


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 28, 2015)

cashis said:


> Spanish?



I know, it doesn't make any sense. It's not like Jhon Alexander Taboada Temple speaks Spanish or anything.


----------



## cashis (Jul 28, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> I know, it doesn't make any sense. It's not like Jhon Alexander Taboada Temple speaks Spanish or anything.



I know that...lol.
but its not like Jayden Mcneill speaks English or anything
e; regardless of language, this is great


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 28, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Already learned a couple, but I'm gonna want execution videos
> 
> Do the top skewbers know all these ? It's a lot more than the 20 or so I know for pyra



64 is the number I know, though I'll definitely be learning these.


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't understand the notation.
Also what's a good alg for Pi+Z perm?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 28, 2015)

MennoniteCuber1 said:


> I don't understand the notation.
> Also what's a good alg for Pi+Z perm?



Notation: http://rubikskewb.web.fc2.com/skewb/notation.html

all Pi plus Z perm cases are in the doc.


----------



## Maxh (Jul 28, 2015)

Which are missing? Is it worth learning all of them?


----------



## zaidkhalifa (Apr 8, 2016)

What about the remaining 31 cases?
Is NS 3.0 coming out?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 9, 2016)

Is NS more useful or EG-2?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 9, 2016)

zaidkhalifa said:


> What about the remaining 31 cases?
> Is NS 3.0 coming out?


Use sledges, hedges and rotations. They're fast enough to not warrant algs.


Daniel Lin said:


> Is NS more useful or EG-2?


Definitely NS.


----------



## zaidkhalifa (May 12, 2016)

Pi + Z Conjuga and Peanut + Z Conjuga have 8 cases each. But here there are only 4 each. I don't think hedges and sledges are fast enough for the remaining.


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 12, 2016)

zaidkhalifa said:


> Pi + Z Conjuga and Peanut + Z Conjuga have 8 cases each. But here there are only 4 each. I don't think hedges and sledges are fast enough for the remaining.


Yes they are. Just go and learn advanced first.


----------



## zaidkhalifa (May 12, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Yes they are. Just go and learn advanced first.


I know Sarah advanced.
I think I have to rephrase what I wrote.
What I actually wanted to ask is "Are those 4 Z Conjuga excluded because the U perm appears in a good angle whereas for the other 4 (which are included here), you have to rotate to solve the U Perm?"


----------



## Cale S (May 12, 2016)

zaidkhalifa said:


> I know Sarah advanced.
> I think I have to rephrase what I wrote.
> What I actually wanted to ask is "Are those 4 Z Conjuga excluded because the U perm appears in a good angle whereas for the other 4 (which are included here), you have to rotate to solve the U Perm?"


Those cases can be solved with 3 sledges which is good enough, those shown just have nice algs and recognition


----------



## zaidkhalifa (May 12, 2016)

Oh sorry I had a misconception. I didn't see the cases in this document properly.


----------



## Hammer (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi can somebody tell me the difference between Sarah advanced and NS and NS 2.0?


----------



## Cale S (Jun 7, 2017)

Hammer said:


> Hi can somebody tell me the difference between Sarah advanced and NS and NS 2.0?



Sarah's Advanced usually refers to solving cases using the optimal number of sledges and hedges, but these are actual algorithms that solve the case as speed efficient as possible (since a lot of cases take 4 or 5 sledges to solve but can be solved in as few as 7 moves with algs)


----------



## Hammer (Jun 8, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Sarah's Advanced usually refers to solving cases using the optimal number of sledges and hedges, but these are actual algorithms that solve the case as speed efficient as possible (since a lot of cases take 4 or 5 sledges to solve but can be solved in as few as 7 moves with algs)


So then what would NS 3.0 be?


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 8, 2017)

Hammer said:


> So then what would NS 3.0 be?


NS 2.0 means it was a revamp of the NS 1.0 algs, so 3.0 would just be new algs


----------



## Cale S (Jun 8, 2017)

Hammer said:


> So then what would NS 3.0 be?



The different versions of NS just added more cases and improved a lot of algs


----------



## u Cube (Nov 30, 2020)

Since when is the link not working? Is there another source to learn these from?


----------

